# question



## Anna Weaver (May 29, 2009)

Can someone please explain the difference between these codes for me?

V67.00 follow up exam following surgery
V58.49 Aftercare following surgery

I generally use the V58.49 for the returns following surgery, but I see a lot of people on here use the V67.00. Should I be using the V67.00? 

What is the definition of aftercare?

Any and all opinions please!!!


----------



## LLovett (May 29, 2009)

V67.00 is surveillance only, ie nothing wrong or being done just checking up on the patient.

V58.49 is aftercare, so that would be if you are actually doing something like removing drains.

This is just my take on the 2 and how I use them.

Laura, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (May 30, 2009)

Laura is correct.  The coding guidelines tells also that when using the V code for aftercare we should also append the V code that specifies the type of aftercare rendered, such as dressing changes, or attention to artificial openings etc.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jun 1, 2009)

*aftercare*

Thanks, I will go over the coding guidelines again. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## sryen1959 (Apr 16, 2013)

*V67.00 in physician office?*

I have people using this code for followup of stitches and small Px in the office. Does anyone else use this or the original Dx code. Most times the doc is either removing stitches or releasing them from the care episode.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 16, 2013)

you would not use the original dx code for a suture removal, if it were a laceration originally it is no longer, if it were a hernia originally it is no longer, etc.  It is a V code the difference between follow up and aftercare is that a follow up is only a surveillance of the patient where aftercare is a hands on encounter for things like suture removal.


----------



## sryen1959 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification Deborah


----------

